# Coupon Codes?



## chyyran (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm ordering a SCDS2 and an R4 with no sd card or flashing. Any coupon codes available?
BTW, it's $40.95 before tax


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 9, 2010)

At the moment there don't seem to be any.
Although it used to be the DSTwo was $40, and you could use a $5 off coupon.
Now it's always $35.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Oct 9, 2010)

Id reccomend getting the supercard from realhotstuff.com though as its only 4 dollars more and they ship for free. but since theyre located in the US it ships in like 2 to 4 days


----------



## Jakeysaurus (Oct 10, 2010)

Ya, I ordered mine from Shoptemp. Stupid weekends. My order isn't even showing up though. I opened a ticket and they said the payment wasn't received yet, although it was a direct bank transaction, so it was instant. :x


----------



## chyyran (Oct 11, 2010)

Well I ordered, but without the R4. Just waiting now.


----------

